# can a turkey and a peacock have chicks..



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

My turkey hen is sitting and we don't have a tom.. only a peacock.. prob a dumb question lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

A female will go broody even on infertile eggs. Its just maternal instinct. I would break her of the brood unless you dont mind her not laying for the next 28 or so days.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I would break the nest up ... 

But that is just me.


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok I ll do that.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Apyl said:


> A female will go broody even on infertile eggs. Its just maternal instinct. I would break her of the brood unless you dont mind her not laying for the next 28 or so days.


Yes they will, and they will peck your hands.


----------

